# 1999 Altima Hot Neg. Batt Cable



## jdski59 (Aug 15, 2016)

Recently replaced a leaky hose connection into the bottom of the throttle body. After all back together, when starting the negative batt. cable gets very hot. Any thoughts. Thanks, John.


----------



## dpoole99x (Jul 28, 2016)

Which hose exactly was it? There could be a bare wire someone that got jammed up


----------



## jdski59 (Aug 15, 2016)

It was actually a metal hose bib coming out of the throttle body that was cracked. I have someone else stating that a wire must be pinched to cause a short which causes the hot cable. Thank you so much. I will have to retrace all of my work to see if I did disrupt an electrical wire. Additionally, do you happen to know how I can determine which plug goes where on the throttle body. There are two plugs and they were not marked and I did not mark them before taking them off. They are exactly the same except one is of a red color and the other is gray, but where they plug in is all black. Thank you for your help. Have fun ! John


----------



## dpoole99x (Jul 28, 2016)

Jon,

I'm currently out of town but I go back to work starting the beginning of the week. I work for a car dealership and should be able to print it off using all data. I'll see what I can do send me a pm as a reminder.


----------

